# Router table project



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Got a little job to make 8 cabinet doors Shaker style. Maybe a raised panel add on later.... paint grade.
I used poplar nice straight grain and 5mm under layment for the panels. Roughly 15 5/8" x 33 1/2".
I set up 3 wing groove cutter in the router table, hold downs and feather boards at each end and used a push stick. This way fingers were no where near the cutter. :no:
The tenons were made on the table saw with a dado head buried in the sacrificial fence a touch and used a miter gauge with a scrap backer to minimize tear out.
The little jig at the bottom is used to sand the grooves and top edge. Press fit holds 'em secure.
Just a simple project but maybe those who haven't done it this way will benefit:


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice setup WnT,
nice to see all the feathboards and such, nothing wrong with safe practices. Where's the finished pics?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not done yet*

Client is down in Texas, buyin' rust free truck parts and I may not glue them up until I hear from him. It's his drawing and measurements so, I hope he knows how to read a tape measure and measured more than one opening since cabinet makers aren't all that accurate....:laughing:
hhhrrmmpppfff. 
I'll probably shellac the panel before I glue them to seal them up as it will be a bit neater. I love the smell of shellac...and lacquer... bill
BTW when making a groove like that it's real crucial to keep the wood pressed down, or the groove will wander in the edge and be visible.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice setup! :thumbsup:

What size cutter did you use for a 5mm panel? :huh:

Sorry, I was born in the USA. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Let's see now...*

The yellow one. The blue one was too fat. ( 1/4") The cheap ones don't have the sizes marked, so it was hold it up to the panel...yeah, looks close, set it up, yeah that's pretty close, a little slop, that's OK, it won't wiggle, but it'll glue up easy. Hope that helps....:smile: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Remember the fence question?*



firehawkmph said:


> Nice setup WnT,
> nice to see all the feathboards and such, nothing wrong with safe practices. Where's the finished pics?
> Mike Hawkins


Well, here's a router table extension wing with it's own fence and the dado head right next to it with it's own fence. That's why I like 2 separate fences. You don't have to break down one set up to change the other. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

That was really bogelling my mind.

Now I wont have to worry 'bout conversions and such. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

anytime


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great Bill. I've always thought that if you take a little extra time to plan out your setup and take a little extra time to execute your set up, the amount of time it take to complete a job is less and the end product is of a higher quality. You've obviously taken a bit of time in thinking how to set this up. Nice work. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I always learn a lot looking at photo-stories of production work, thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*update on this*

Got them all made and sanded today.
The pocket holes for the hinges need to be accurate, so I cobbled up a reversible jig for rights and lefts from the top and bottom. The jig is a force fit on the DP table to keep the for and aft accurate it stops on the plywood edge, and a shim.
These took a lot more time than I estimated, but I figure about 2 full days, didn't keep track exactly. I shellacked the panels before gluing them in, to keep the drools to a minimum. I don't know what level of paint this fellow is expecting, but he's a automotive body repair and restoration guy, so he'll probably spray them at his shop. He did a full frame off restore for my 1990 GMC short box, charcoal black metallic, 4 x 4. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Update*

Happy customer! He got 8 doors and 2 sets of 8 glue on raised panels, if wifey wants that look. I got "paid" $$$.
so I'm Happy too. :yes: BTW he got a discount for givin me a break on the restore job.  bill


----------

